# what sort of dosing regime should I be considering?



## not called Bob (16 Feb 2021)

copied verbatim from my thread, but I think only spiders crawl over that journal 

Yate, Coalpit Heath and Warmley (415)
Your drinking water supply is classed as hard.
Your water supply comes from surfaces waters (rivers)
Water composition
Calcium 89 mg/l Ca
Magnesium 7.2 mg/l Mg
Flouride 0.12 mg/l
Hardness 251mg/l
CACO3 18 UK Degrees Clark(C)
25 UK Degrees French(F)
15 UK Degrees German(dH)

Additional details
Alkalinity 160 mg/l CaCO3 No legal limit applies
Alkalinity 195 mg/l HCO3 No legal limit applies
Chloride 46 mg/l Cl Legal limit 250
Nitrate 20 mg/l NO3 Legal limit 50
Phosphate 1.7 mg/l P No legal limit applies
Sulphate 88 mg/l SO4 Legal limit 250
Sodium 35 mg/l Na Legal limit 200
Conductivity 585 μS/cm @200 C Legal limit 2500

Currently I have just been running tap water and the odd root tab, I currently have no plans to run gas (hopefully school restarts soon and I can go back out to sea for a few months and have a rest) as it would not be fair to add to the task list, this was part of why I had such a simple to run marine setup using this tank, so open to any and all suggestions on what sort of Fert regime I should go down.


----------



## ceg4048 (17 Feb 2021)

not called Bob said:


> Currently I have just been running tap water and the odd root tab, I currently have no plans to run gas (hopefully school restarts soon and I can go back out to sea for a few months and have a rest) as it would not be fair to add to the task list, this was part of why I had such a simple to run marine setup using this tank, so open to any and all suggestions on what sort of Fert regime I should go down.


Hello,
         Looks to me as if your tap water has everything you need for non-injected tank. I wouldn't add much else as long as you don't pummel the tank with loads of light.

Cheers,


----------



## not called Bob (17 Feb 2021)

Thanks @ceg4048 so just try and stick to a good weekly regime of water changes then. Lights never been on for more than 20% ramped up and down over 5 hours, so might try and creep it up a little


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (17 Apr 2021)

Any mention of Potassium in that water report? If not you could maybe add a touch of potassium sulphate. Everything else is good so see how you go.


----------



## Zeus. (17 Apr 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Any mention of Potassium in that water report? If not you could maybe add a touch of potassium sulphate. Everything else is good so see how you go.


Potassium rarely gets mentioned in Water Reports, think there is no legal requirement or upper limits. But with all the anions present already in the OP water I doubt their will be a shortage of potassium IMO


----------



## X3NiTH (17 Apr 2021)

River K content average is around 2-3ppm, average tap water K content is 5ppm, it wouldn’t hurt to add some more if your not adding it already, use either the Sulphate or Chloride if you don’t want to add Nitrate, the Phosphate only provides a small amount of K when dosing that at sensible levels.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Apr 2021)

not called Bob said:


> I have just been running tap water and the odd root tab


Should probably mention  the Trace element as your tap water looks pretty nutritious on the macros. you could cover these with Tropica premium which is just traces and you would get a little more K from there. You are probably getting some off the root tabs at the moment but removing most of it out the column on water change day. It will take a little time for levels to creep back up depending on how old the tabs are. I would dose Traces on water change day while at home then stick a fresh tab in while you're at Sea for extended periods to cover you to you get back.


----------

